# Really old heat transfer



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This past weekend while sorting through a box of old photos and stuff from my high school and college days I found a heat transfer. I'm guessing this is something I bought while in college or shortly thereafter. So, we are talking about a transfer that is at least 30 years old but more than likely closer to 37-40 years old. I just pressed it on to a tee shirt and it came out perfect. Don't know what it will look like after I wash it but right now it looks good.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's awesome Jane! Who would have thought that it would still be any good. How fun is that...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the memory. That is a design that we sold back in the 70's. "Still good after all those years".


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I have never done 30 years but.. I have some Harley Transfers that some guy in Flordia, I think Roach did. How long ago did Harley quit licensing transfers.. LOL.. They need about 20 seconds or more at 375 and 50#s of pressure and not everyone works but enough do work to pay for messing with them.. I have had transfers that work from Impressions (now Art Brands) that are about 10 years old that still work pretty good.. I have some others that I buy today and they won't work tomorrow.. You just never know.. When I try one I hit it for 12-15 secs and peal one corner, If it does not look good I hit again... eventually it will print or I just made another rag
dlac


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually the Harley designs were manufactured by Holoubek, and we distributed them, until Harley decided they did not want to license transfers any longer. Art Brands prior name was Impulse Wear.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

ProWorld Ed, actually this is before Holobeck and before Pro World.. this goes back to roach in Florida and I got them when I bought Whitewater Textiles in Georgia and I think they might have originally gone to that guy from Sun designs or whatever that dudes name was that went bust on eveyone about early to mid 90's
dlac


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Thanks for the memory. That is a design that we sold back in the 70's. "Still good after all those years".


 
Ed bring that saying back,, i love it,, 
please
Sandy jo
MMM


----------

